# Skyhammer Annihilation formation



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

So I saw this and it looks amazing! I love the idea of DS 2 groups of 10 marines and assaulting first turn. Question I have though is, is this only a web formation only, or will this be in the codex?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know, but I'm seriously considering using it for my BA, using codex SM units painted as BA and allying with the rest of my army.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Don't know, but I'm seriously considering using it for my BA, using codex SM units painted as BA and allying with the rest of my army.


totally my thoughts!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

KnockOut51 said:


> totally my thoughts!


Only question is which chapter tactics would best.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

if only it could be sang guard as a option for the assault marines lol


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

hell I dont need SG, Id be happy with just using my BA ass squads red thirst, but if nout Ill prob use ultra tactics


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that Ultratines for the rerolls and Salamanders for getting Shred on your Flamers (because you're bringing your Assault Marines as 5 dudes with 2 Flamers) are the best options in-Codex, but the Forge World chapter tactics contain an absolute gem in the Fire Hawks chapter tactics. Any Sergeant can bring Hand Flamers for 5pts per, and all Flamers get +1 Strength on the drop. Bring the Devastator Squads as 10-man units and Combat Squad the Heavy Weapons into one squad and the Gunslinger Hand-Flamer wielding Sergeant into the other. Each Sergeant drops a pair of Str4 templates on something, the Heavy Weapons nuke a monstrous creature or vehicle or other expensive target, and the Assault Squads pile even more pain onto enemy infantry with a pair of Str5 Flamers and a pair of Str4 Flamers per unit - brutal!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Each Sergeant drops a pair of Str4 templates on something


If only Gunslinger let you fire them both for Overwatch. Good call on those CTs.

It will never sit right with me to ally in vanilla marines for assault troops in my BA no matter how tempting the rules GW dangles in front of me.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

I have the codex and its not in there, to answer your question. Other good chapter tactics could be Ultramarines for TL devs on the drop, or imperial fists for tank hunters.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Raptors gets you Rending Heavy 1 Bolters on your relentless Devastators. Granted, it is only 5 Bolter Shots, but they have the Stealth rule as well.

Carcharadons brings you Rage if the unit you take down first turn is killed/falls back. (But comes with awkward interactions as even Imperial allies (including Carcharadon detachments) treat you as Desperate allies.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a BA army and SW, what Im going to do is just use them as vanilla marines and use this codex time to time. With Space wolves I can see me using this formation, while I have my Termies in my land raider moving forward with thunder cav flanking. can you Imagine the carnage?! 2 pods right in your deployment, 2 5 man dev teams, then 20 assault marines charging you and holding you up while thunder cav rolls up on you with land raider in support. Marines are finally scary


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

ntaw said:


> It will never sit right with me to ally in vanilla marines for assault troops in my BA no matter how tempting the rules GW dangles in front of me.


I was just toying with the idea, but I decided if I do use it, Ill be paintin


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

the models I use for the formation as carmine blades and using ultra tactics and allying with my BA/FT as that seems the fluffiest way of doing it.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Am I missing something, this formation isn't in the new codex...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Phrazer said:


> Am I missing something, this formation isn't in the new codex...


You get the dataslate exclusively if you buy this formation on the website.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

tu_shan82 said:


> the models I use for the formation as carmine blades and using ultra tactics and allying with my BA/FT as that seems the fluffiest way of doing it.


Why do you always make 2 posts one after another.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

All I could think of when seeing this formation being available to the ever-favorite-smurf-marines was this:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stormxlr said:


> Why do you always make 2 posts one after another.


sorry bout that my phone only lets me post 250 characters (including quotations) at a time, fucking ancient brick of a thing it is


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Well if anyone is keeping score, I used this against a non-Dec Necron army at 1500pts and blew them away. Think I won something like 12-3 in tac obj points. Heavy losses on both sides but the hitting power it gives is frightening!!


----------

